# مقدمة عن الميكاترونكس



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

*مقدمة عن الميكاترونكس* 

ما هي الميكاترونيات ؟

الميكاترونيات هي كلمه تجمع وتصف التكامل بين الميكانيكا والالكترونيات و تكنولوجيا الكمبيوتر في عمليات التصميم المعقد للمنتجات .

ويكون هذا التكامل تكامل فعال من اجل الزيادة و تعتبر أيضا فلسفه في عمليه التصميم و تمثل هذه الفلسفة الاستخدام الأمثل للتكنولوجيا المتاحة .

تعريفات الميكاترونيات 

قامت شركه يوسوكاوا بوضع التعريف الأصلي من الملاحظة للتكامل الفعال بين الميكانيكا والالكترونيات في brushless motor وعرف يوسوكاوا الميكاترونيات على أنها تتكون من mech"" وفى من mechanism و tronics"" من electronics وقدمت للعالم في نهاية 1960 بواسطة شركه يوسوكاوا اليابانية .

والسؤال هنا هل كان قبل 1960يوجد ميكاترونيات ؟ الإجابة نعم ولكن بدون اسم لن بعض الناس يعتقدون أن الميكاترونيات ليست سوى هندسة جيده أو تصميم جيد 

وبعد يوسوكاوا توالت التعريفات وكان من أهمها التعريف الخاص بهاراشيما و توموزوكا وفاكادا في أوراقهم وهو التكامل الفعال للأنظمة الطبيعية مع تكنولوجيا المعلومات و اتخاذ القرار الصعب في عمليات التصنيع و التصميم وإنتاج المنتجات الصناعية و العمليات الصناعية أيضا وعرف هذا التعريف بتعريف سنه 2000 أوY2K ويوضح هذا التعريف أن تكنولوجيا المعلومات تلعب دور متزايد في الميكاترونيات و يشمل على الكمبيوتر و معالجه الإشارات الرقمية DSP و التصميم بواسطة الكمبيوتر CAD .

ومن ناحية أخرى فان عمليه اتخاذ القرار تشمل الطرق والنظريات مثل نظريه تصميم التغذية أو الراجع feedback design theory ونظريه التحكم وكلا هذين الأساسين التكنولوجيين وأساس المعرفة في عمليه اتخاذ القرار الصعب انتشر جدا خلال العقود الثلاثة الماضية والذي أدى إلى توسيع مجال تطبيقات الميكاترونيات .

وبعد ذلك توالت التعريفات مثل Auslander and Kempf at 1996 وهو كما يأتي .


"Mechatronics is the application of complex decision making to the operation of physical systems."

وهناك تعريف أخر ظهر سنه 1997


" Mechatronics is a methodology used for the optimal design of electromechanical products."

وهناك تعريف أخر قام به Bolton 

"A Mechatronics system is not just a marriage of electrical and mechanical systems and is more than just a control system it is a complete integration of all of them and Mechatronics engineering appears modern concurrent engineering design practices. 

ولذلك يمكن اعتبار التعريف المبسط للميكاترونيات وهو من فروع الهندسة و ليس مشتق من الهندسة الميكانيكية أو الكهربية و الذي يتعامل مع الميكانيكا والالكترونيات و تكنولوجيا المعلومات 

و الميكاترونيات تقدمت كثيرا خلال ال 25 سنه الماضية و انتشرت انتشار واسع من خلال المنتجات الذكية والصناعات الجديدة وتوضح هذه الصور الميكاترونيات و تعرفيها ومكونتها
مهندس أحمد الديب​


----------



## اياد الكوز (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي المهندس أحمد الديب على هذه المعلومات
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ALRASHED71 (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmedeldeep (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكم على الاهتمام


----------



## احمد رياض (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات يا اخ احمد والله يزيدك


----------



## almjahde2006 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المهندس الطموح (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك فهو تعريف من أفضل التعاريف التي قرأتها


----------



## ahmedeldeep (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadeonlin (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## meshomat (14 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مستشار (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## BME-Rose (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ابو النرجس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

For many practicing engineers on the front line of engineering design, mechatronics is nothing new.
Many engineering products of the last 25 years integrated mechanical, electrical, and computer systems,​


----------



## بُلو (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## grafidustrial (26 يناير 2010)

هل يوجد دراسة عن بُعد للميكاترونيكس و ارجو الرد لاهمية الموضوع.


----------

